# Ice Shanty LED Lights



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Since I'm home with a bum left ankle., (sprained it Sunday Oct 30), I'm going stir crazy. Have spent hours sofar at various ice fishing websites, videos, manufacturers, etc. Needless to say, it's been lots of fun and really getting me pumped of the upcoming season.

Thinking about adding some LED lights to the Clam Nanook. (But I'm an electrical challenged guy. I havent a clue of where to start, what to buy, what not to buy and how to hook them up).

Any comments, suggestions, insights, experiences, & directions and purchase sites would be appreciated. (Photo's would help too).


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

They sell led rope lights for shanties and they come with clips to hook to a vex style battery. They are go for general purpose things. I just picked up som really bright tent lights to add to mine.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone in the Akron area carrying them?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Had a set of the clam rope lights and they were bright enough to barely see in my trap pro. Purchased a light made bt frabill that has a velcro band , actually 2 of em and wow, got a nice bright set up now and light is portable too. Think I gave 13.00 ea @ bass pro ice sale a couple yrs. ago. Batteries last a long time too. Miike


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks FISHN 2 for the opinion & experience with the Clam Lights. Will definitely eliminate them from my thoughts towards lighting the shanty.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I purchased these for my boat. They are extremely bright. They dont have any clips or adhesive but I'm sure you can find a way to rig them up in a shanty. The price is definately right!! He sells mulitple colors too. Downside is they ship from China. It took me about 2 1/2 weeks to get them.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160497086578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a Rechargable LED Work Light from Sears. It has 3 Selections: 9 light bulbs / 26 light bulbs / 35 light bulbs - just by pushing a button. It has a Magnet attachment on it. I use Sneaker Laces to Tie it to my Shanty. I get over 12 hours on it per Charge. The only negative that I have found with it: The On/Off Switch gets stiff from the Cold Temps - so I leave it on and put it on my Dashboard to warm up before I turn it off.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I just went to wally world and bought a ufo syle led light. Uses 4 aa batteries. Has a hook on it to hang from your pole. These are made for tents...so hence the installed hook. You can also just bring a single mantle lantern to warm up the shanty and provide light too. This year I am trying to shed as much weight as possible. I think I will only bring the lantern out instead of all the batteries, propane bottles, buddy heater, ect. Well see....?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All I ever used was a two mantle Coleman liquid fueled lantern. It provided heat as well as light. I never wanted much light unless i was changing lures or bait so I made two light shields out of thin aluminum that slid one over the other and attached them around the lanyern glass shield. The shields provided more or less light depending on how much you slid them open. I carried spare fuel in a small plastic bottle and never ran out of heat or light. Also made a support for holding small aluminum pie dish on top the lantern and heated soup and other things when I would pull an all night trip. Sorry, no pictures but all easy enough to figure out.


----------



## RichardHorton (Jun 25, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Since I'm home with a bum left ankle., (sprained it Sunday Oct 30), I'm going stir crazy. Have spent hours sofar at various ice fishing websites, videos, manufacturers, etc. Needless to say, it's been lots of fun and really getting me pumped of the upcoming season.
> 
> Thinking about adding some LED lights to the Clam Nanook. (But I'm an electrical challenged guy. I havent a clue of where to start, what to buy, what not to buy and how to hook them up).
> 
> Any comments, suggestions, insights, experiences, & directions and purchase sites would be appreciated. (Photo's would help too).


Old thread but I hope you can still help me.. I am looking for lights to the clam nanook.. Can you share the review about the lights you got?Looking forward for quick reply... Thanks


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Those far ill, singles are the way to go, battery operated, portable and the light beam adjusts,spot, and tilts. Have used mine for 4 yrs now and they are still workin, they were 9 bucks each at Bass pro, Mike


----------

